# Induction Cooking?



## laurajean (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello all, I am writing an article for my dessert trade magazine on induction cooktops for pastry chefs. Internet research has given me a lot of knowledge but also a lot of questions. I'm interested in any and all of your opinions on the equipment and your experiences with it. And most importantly, should my focus be solely on commercial equipment? Or is it possible that for a pastry kitchen a smaller unit, one intended for home use, might ever suffice?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I am building culinary education kitchens and will be utilizing them in the bakeshop. 
Would like to rock out my home kitchen with a double induction burner.
Can't wait to try cooking sugar next week on the induction.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I have a 2 burner commercial induction top in my shop, I think it is excellent, heats RAPIDLY and is a very versatile cooktop. My issues are that induction friendly pots and pans are expensive, especially in the larger sizes. One reason we installed the top is that no hood is required over it so we have it on the end of our island. M Brown-- I do not like to cook sugar on the top as it has been my experience the sides of the pots do not get as hot as a gas range causing increased crystalization. I still prefer a copper pot on a candy stove any day (incidentally copper will not work on the induction cooktop). 

We also have a small portable plug in unit we use for brunch and when needed which is also great.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Thanks for the heads up Rat! I will including a stock/candy stove plus the induction table tops.


----------



## timmy (Jul 7, 2008)

While I can't argue with the increased crystallization, I will say that you get used to it. In the 3 pastry shops here at the resort I work at, only one has a conventional stove; the other two have only induction burners. Also, it takes a bit longer to cook down to the stage you need.

Once you do get used to the extra care, the ultra-precise control you get from induction is a beautiful thing for holding cooked sugar at a precise temp, like softball sugar for meringue; it makes things easier to time. Another advantage is being able to do large batches of chocolate directly over the heat, though not all induction burners are capable of such precision.


----------

